# Recycled  Antique Treadle Sewing Machine



## DanO55 (May 3, 2016)

I had Aquired this Damascus Treadle Sewing Machine from my Brother Several Years ago and Unfortunately the cabinet was ruined in storage and so I decide to come up with a way of Recycling the Machine itself  into a Functional Piece of Folk Art. It now serves as a Decorative  One of a Kind Damascus Farm Tractor and a Functioning Desk Lamp

See Video Link Below

[VIDEO]https://youtu.be/UclVO6W4ORo[/VIDEO

]https://youtu.be/UclVO6W4ORo


----------



## Pinky (May 3, 2016)

Looks great, and it's functional, which makes it more than just a decoration. Mom had a Singer treadle machine .. those things last forever.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 3, 2016)

I have a 1902 Singer, still works but not worth crap.


----------

